# Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus



## koifischfan (10. Apr. 2011)

Bei der Gestaltung des Uferbereiches wird darauf geachtet, daß kein Wasser aus dem Teich auslaufen kann und umgekehrt. Darum wird z.B. die Folie senkrecht nach oben gezogen und außen gegen Steine gelegt. Läßt man keine Planzen darüber wachsen oder sie sind noch nicht so weit, ist das Wasser sehr gut gegen Erde isoliert. Im Fehlerfall der Pumpe löst so kein FI aus. Der Teich lauert auf den der reingreift.
Ein Teich, der von allen Seiten von der Terrasse und umlaufenden Stegen umbaut wurde, ist Kandidat Nummer eins.

Wer sich nicht auf __ wuchernde Pflanzen verlassen will, ist mit einer zusätzlichen Erde gut beraten. Spontan fällt mir verzinkter Bandstahl vom Hausbau ein. Ein ein Meter langes Stück in U-Form gebogen wird mit einer Seite in den Teich gehängt und die andere Seite ins Erdreich gesteckt.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand andere Vorschläge.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,

ich verwende beim Teich eine 8mm VA-Gewindestange, welche 1m weit in den Teich hängt und mit 4mm² in meiner Verteilung geerdet ist.

Auf der Arbeit habe ich das auch machen lassen, dort sind Drehstrompumpen für den Bachlauf,Quellstein und Fontäne verbaut.

Axel


----------



## Wackenmaniac (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,

hab jetzt nicht so das Elektrik know how, aber löst der FI nicht direkt aus wenn man rein greift und was mit Isolierung nicht stimmt, so dass man nur sehr wenig davon merkt? Ausprobieren will das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, würd mich aber trotzdem interessieren, da ich letztes Jahr extra einen 0,03 FI Schalter vor die Teichelektrik gehängt habe. Man neigt ja doch dazu bei Kleinigkeiten die am Teich zu tun sind die Pumpe an zu lassen.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,
siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/40/]HIER[/URL] und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]HIER[/URL]...

Das ist ein Thema von 03/2008, da hatten wir das schonmal ...

Axel


----------



## Wackenmaniac (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Und wieder was gelernt 

Danke


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo Stephan,
ja, der FI löst dann aus. Allerdings bist Du dann der größte Widerstand im System.... . 30mA sind auf diese Weise schon richtig "fett", und nicht in jedem Fall unbedenklich. Durch die Erdung des Teiches fließt schon ein Fehlerstrom, ohne, dass jemand in den Teich greifen muss - eine sehr empfehlenswerte Variante. 
Damit diese dauerhaft und richtig wirksam ist, muss man die "Teicherde" a) über einen (>16 mm² ?) starken Querschnitt an den PE im Haus anschließen, oder (würde ich bevorzugen) an einen Erder außerhalb des Hauses, der für die gesamte Außenelektrik PE ist. 
Bei mir habe ich Fall 1, und einen im Haus installierten FI für die Außenelektrik. Die Pumpe steht bei mir "trocken" im Schacht, damit ist die Folienisolation durch den Teich kein Thema.


----------



## Ulli (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo zusammen,

das sehe ich jetzt anders: Den Teich zu erden ist eine gute Sache, aber auch wenn er nicht geerdet ist und wirklich "isoliert" unter Strom stehe würde ohne Strom nach aussen ableiten zu lassen würde der FI auslösen, sobald jemand reingreift und über die Person Strom gegen Erde abfliesst.

Dazu ist er nämlich genau da, wenn Strom gegen Erde abfliesst und nicht zurück wie er soll, dann trennt er. Also keine Gefahr, die Dinger lösen sehr flink aus und der Fehlerstrom von 30 mA ist für so eine kurze Zeit kein Problem. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nikolai (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,
den Teich zu erden ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber man sollte nicht gleich in Panik geraten, wenn man das nicht getan hat. Ohne jetzt nachgerechnet zu haben (vieleicht macht sich jemand ja die Mühe bzw. ich reiche das ggf. nach) bin ich mir recht sicher, dass der Teich mit seiner im Erdreich liegenden Fläche einen großen Kondensator bildet. Der bei Wechselstrom resultierende kapazitive Widerstand dürfte klein genug sein, um den FI-Schutzschalter auslösen zu lassen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> und der Fehlerstrom von 30 mA ist für so eine kurze Zeit kein Problem.


Für diese kurze Zeit fließt nicht etwa ein begrenzter Strom von 30mA, sondern ein beliebiger, höher Strom.
Der FI/RCD begrenzt den Strom nicht, sondern schaltet nur bei Überschreitung eines Fehlerstroms innerhalb definierter Zeit ab.


----------



## Ulli (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Ja, stimmt. Der Strom wird von der Höhe der Spannung und dem Widerstand der Person bestimmt, die reingreift. Der normale Haushalts-FI muss bei höheren Fehlerströmen in 40ms abschalten. Wenn mann es nun ausrechnet, bekommt man für 40ms ca 200 mA ab. 

Aufgrund der kurzen Zeit problemlos. Erden ist natürlich besser, man braucht es ja nicht drauf ankommen lassen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## heiko_243 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Wenn mann es nun ausrechnet, bekommt man für 40ms ca 200 mA ab


Das dürfte schwer auszurechnen sein, da individuell sehr verschieden. Gerade im/am Teich kommt noch dazu, das die Person vielleicht gerade schon etwas feucht ist (wenn der Defekt nach Erstkontakt mit dem Wasser eintritt).
Erdung verringert auch den gegebenenfalls durch die Person fließenden Fehlerstrom. Ein FI/RCD ist zudem nicht 100% zuverlässig. Echte Sicherheit liefert die Trockenaufstellung außerhalb des Teichs in > 2m Entfernung mit Erdung am Sauganschluß der Pumpe oder aber Pumpen/Verbraucher die mit Schutzkleinspannung betrieben werden.


----------



## Redlisch (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,

sei es wie es sei, ich habe auch die Meinung vertreten das der FI auslösen wird, irgendwo wir immer ein Grashalm das Erdpotential herstellen.

ABER:
Die Vorschriften sind nun mal so, FI alleine reicht nicht. Hand ins Wasser = Strom allpolig Abschalten. Wenn etwas passieren sollte, seit ihr die Dummen ...

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor:
Theorie und Praxis sehen natürlich anders aus, egal ob Schwimmteich oder nur mal schnell den Alu-Kescher rein, wer schaltet da schon den Strom ab ...

Besser ist der Potential ausgleich auf jeden Fall, wenn nur die Phase an der Zuleitung frei liegt, so kommt dann der FI auf jeden Fall - bevor erst jemand reingreift.

Axel


----------



## koifischfan (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



			
				Wackenmaniac schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt nicht so das Elektrik know how, aber löst der FI nicht direkt aus wenn man rein greift und was mit Isolierung nicht stimmt, so dass man nur sehr wenig davon merkt?


Natürlich macht er das. Aber genau das soll vermieden werden.
Fäßt du bewußt an die Phase einer Steckdose, wenn du weißt, sie ist mit RCD gesichert?




			
				UlliW schrieb:
			
		

> Also keine Gefahr, die Dinger lösen sehr flink aus und der Fehlerstrom von 30 mA ist für so eine kurze Zeit kein Problem.


1. Siehe oben. 
2. Keine Gefahr für jeden ist absolut falsch.




			
				Nikolai schrieb:
			
		

> Den Teich zu erden ist sicher nicht verkehrt, aber man sollte nicht gleich in Panik geraten, wenn man das nicht getan hat. Ohne jetzt nachgerechnet zu haben (vieleicht macht sich jemand ja die Mühe bzw. ich reiche das ggf. nach) bin ich mir recht sicher, dass der Teich mit seiner im Erdreich liegenden Fläche einen großen Kondensator bildet. Der bei Wechselstrom resultierende kapazitive Widerstand dürfte klein genug sein, um den FI-Schutzschalter auslösen zu lassen.


Rechne bitte mal vor.
Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso ein Teich dann unter Spannung stehen kann.




			
				UlliW schrieb:
			
		

> Der normale Haushalts-FI muss bei höheren Fehlerströmen in 40ms abschalten. Wenn mann es nun ausrechnet, bekommt man für 40ms ca 200 mA ab.


Was sind höhere Fehlerströme? Es geht um 10mA oder um 30mA, und das in einer bestimmten Zeit.
Wo hast du die 40ms und die 200mA her?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hi Koifischfan,
die Zahlen vom Ulli kommen mir bekannt vor... . Wie schnell so ein FI zu reagieren hat, dazu gibt es Normen, die man in einer guten Bibliothek einsehen darf, aber nicht kopieren oder publizieren... :?.
Es gibt aber auch Fachliteratur, die verständlicher ist. Für mich als "Nicht-Elektrofachkraft" war der "Friedrich- Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik" eine gute Informationsquelle, auch wenn ich vieles nachlesen (bzw. "googeln" oder auch "crawlen" bzw. "metageren") muss.
Ich persönlich empfinde selbst "nur" 30 oder 40 mA als sehr heftig, wenn ich der größte Widerstand in einem Stromkreis mit max. 390V bin... . Das scheint nicht meine persönliche Überempfindlichkeit zu sein, sondern es ist je nach Art der "Ableitung" wirklich nicht ungefährlich. Darum bin ich überzeugt, dass das hier diskutierte Problem auch eins ist.


----------



## Ulli (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Was sind höhere Fehlerströme? Es geht um 10mA oder um 30mA, und das in einer bestimmten Zeit.
> Wo hast du die 40ms und die 200mA her?



Hi,
also die Norm schreibt vor, dass bei 5-fach höherem Stromfluss als der angegebene Auslösestrom der FI unterhalb von 40 ms auslösen muss. Die 200 mA errechnen sich aus der Spannung und dem mittleren Widerstand einer Person. Also nach Norm muss der FI in max. 40 ms auslösen. Die Toleranzen sind auch geregelt: -50% Toleranz, also immer weniger, damit jedes Exemplar der Schalter in die Kennwerte fällt.

Kann man bei Wikipedia nachlesen oder bei einem Fachmann erfragen. 

Natürlich gibt es Worst Case-Rechnungen, bei denen eine Person zu Schaden kommen kann aber in der Regel passiert nichts. Ich habe das aus beruflichen Gründen schon mehrfach unfreiwillig ausprobiert...  die Zeit in der Strom fliesst ist einfach zu kurz um Menschen zu gefährden (sonst wären die Normen auch schärfer).

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nikolai (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo,
Stromschläge im Niederspannungsnetz sind zwar unangenehm, aber zu gesundheitlichen Schäden kommt es dadurch äußerst selten. Gefährlich wird es immer dann, wenn die Hand einen stromführenden Gegenstand umschließt und die Muskelkontraktion das Loslassen verhindert. FI-Schutzschalter lassen diesen Zustand aber nicht zu. Verletzungen entstehen in der Regel durch Stürze von Leitern ect. durch die Schreckreaktion auf den Stromschlag. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo zusammen,
ein sehr interessantes und wie ich auch meine sehr wichtiges Thema, mit dem leider
viel zu oft zu lässig umgegangen wird.
Da vom Fach, möchte ich auch ein paar Zeilen schreiben.


> Im Fehlerfall der Pumpe löst so kein FI aus.


das gilt aber nur für schutzisolierte Pumpen, denn bei ausgeführtem Schutzleiter mit
Verbindung zum Pumpengehäuse über ein Blech (meine hat dies - gerade kontrolliert)
schaltet im Fehlerfall der FI über den mitgeführten Schutzleiter ab.
Aber ich bin der letzte der dieses Thema verharmlosen will.
Falls eine schutzisolierte Pumpe eingesetzt wird ist die Ausführung mit der zusätzlichen
Erde mit Sicherheit eine gute Variante. Vorausgesetzt ein funktionierender FI.
Normalerweise schaltet aber der FI auch beim reinlangen im Fehlerfall über Erde dann ab.
Jedoch empfinde auch ich die 30mA  als nicht unbedingt angenehm - um nicht zu sagen
ganz schön schmerzlich. Da, ja nicht jeder Mensch gleich ist/oder fühlt bzw. vielleicht dann auch noch im Sommer barfuss am Teich gestanden wird, kann dann durchaus mehr Schaden
entstehen.
Die sicherste Variante, was ja auch beim Schwimmteich Vorschrift ist, ist die Schutz-
kleinspannung (12 V Pumpe).
Da ja nicht jeder Haushalt über einen FI mit 30mA  Abschaltstrom verfügt, sondern
öfters noch ältere Modelle mit höheren Abschaltströmen vorhanden sind, bzw. in 
manchen Häusern nicht einmal die Teichpumpe über einen FI abgesichert ist, kann 
man sich dann denken, was dort im Fehlerfall passieren kann.
Am sichersten bzw. Grundvoraussetzung bevor in den Teich gelangt wird, ist natürlich immer eine sichtbare Trennstelle ( Stecker ziehen).
Aber wir reden ja von unbewusstem reinlangen - da wäre mit Sicherheit eine Umfrage
bei den Forenusern, wie es beim Schutz aussieht, ganz interessant.
LG Markus


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Jedoch empfinde auch ich die 30mA  als nicht unbedingt angenehm


Es fließen im Zweifelsfall mehr als 30mA, da der FI/RCD nicht begrenzend wirkt.



> Die sicherste Variante, was ja auch beim Schwimmteich Vorschrift ist, ist die Schutz-kleinspannung (12 V Pumpe).


Das ist nicht Vorschrift, sondern EINE VDE-konforme Variante. Eine andere ist, die Pumpe trocken mindestens 2m entfernt vom Teich aufzustellen, die Pumpe über FI/RCD anzuschließen und den Sauganschluß zu erden.
Die verwendete Pumpe muss zudem für diesen Anwenungsfall freigegeben sein (VDE; meist steht dann was in der Art "für Schwimmteiche zugelassen" dabei).
Ziel dabei ist, das ein eventueller Fehlerfall durch den Widerstand der Zuleitungen auch ohne Erdung und FI/RCD einen so geringen Fehlerstrom im eigentlichen Teich verursacht, das er keine Gefahr mehr darstellt.
Sinnvoll, denn FI/RCD können durchaus auch mal versagen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo Heiko,
danke für die Richtigstellung, stimmt schon was Du bei mir zitiert hast,
ich sehe schon, ich muss mich etwas genauer ausdrücken.
Bei der Pumpe im Schwimmteich meinte ich ja nur, bei der Lösung einer Pumpe im
Teich,dass dann die 12 V Vorschrift sind und keine höhere Spannung erlaubt ist.
Die Variante mit der externen Pumpe ist natürlich die mit Sicherheit elegantere und
meines Augens bessere. Hab die dazugehörige VDE erst letztes Jahr mal genauer
gelesen.
Mir ist schon klar dass bis zur Auslösezeit ein höherer Strom als die 30mA fließen.
Problem ist doch, dass sich viele Leute auf den FI verlassen - und eigentlich gar nicht
wissen ob er funktioniert.
LG Markus


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo Markus,

ja, bei Aufstellung im Teich hast du völlig recht. 12V alleine ist aber genau genommen auch nicht ausreichend - es muss SELV/Schutzklasse III erfüllt werden. Damit wären durchaus auch 24V (oder mehr)-Pumpen zulässig. Üblicher und am meisten verbreitet sind aber klar die von die angegebenen 12V.

Das Problem ist in der Tat, das die meisten von FI/RCD recht wenig Ahnung haben und das wenige Wissen dann oft auch noch falsch ist. Dabei finde ich es wichtig zu wissen, das ein FI/RCD weder 100% sicher abschaltet, noch den Strom irgendwie begrenzt. Lediglich die Zeit der Einwirkung wird (Auslösung vorrausgesetzt) begrenzt. Bei empfindlichen Leuten können aber auch 50mA schon Herzkammerflimmern auslösen. Wenn der Fehlerstrom dann auch noch in diesem Bereich liegt und nicht höher liegt (erst ab 5-fachem Auslösestrom muss die Abschaltzeit bei weniger als 40ms liegen), ist die Auslösung auch nicht nach 40ms, sondern schlimmstenfalls erst nach 400ms.

Die trockene Aufstellung ist dann sinnvoll, wenn höhere Leistungen benötigt werden, weil das Angebot an SELV-konformen Pumpen recht begrenzt ist - insbesondere bei der Förderleistung (meist hört das Angebot bei 6000l/h auf).
Sinnvolle Alternative ist auch die von Peter angepriesene Mammutpumpe, bei der eine Luftpumpe außerhalb des Teichs aufgestellt wird. Damit kommt der Strom erst gar nicht in die Nähe des Teichs.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo Heiko,
dem allem voll Zustimm 
LG Markus


----------



## koifischfan (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Da ja nicht jeder Haushalt über einen FI mit 30mA Abschaltstrom verfügt, sondern
> öfters noch ältere Modelle mit höheren Abschaltströmen vorhanden sind, bzw. in
> manchen Häusern nicht einmal die Teichpumpe über einen FI abgesichert ist, kann
> man sich dann denken, was dort im Fehlerfall passieren kann.


In solch einem Fall kann man einen Personenschutzadapter einsetzen.


----------



## Ulli (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hallo zusammen,

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, ich denke das Meiste ist gesagt worden:
Jeder FI hat eine Prüftaste, die sollte man ab und an mal betätigen, um zu checken, ob der FI funktioniert

Es gibt für kleines Geld separate FI-Steckdosen im Fachhandel oder auch im Baumarkt, wer keinen FI hat oder sich nicht sicher ist, kann einfach vor die elektrischen Geräte im und am Teich solch einen separaten Schalter zwischenstecken.

Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass im Problemfall nicht das halbe Haus ohne Strom ist sondern gezielt die Geräte am Teich abgeschaltet werden. 

Im Zweifel lohnt es sich hier auch mal einen Fachmann kommen zu lassen, der die Installation checkt - Fehler und Defekte sind immer möglich!

Grüßle Ulli


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Jeder FI hat eine Prüftaste, die sollte man ab und an mal betätigen, um zu checken, ob der FI funktioniert


Die Prüftaste sagt nur aus, ob die Mechanik noch geht.
Eine richtige FI-Prüfung testet den zur Abschaltung notwendigen Fehlerstrom und die Auslösezeit.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Die Prüftaste sagt nur aus, ob die Mechanik noch geht.


Nein. Es wird ein Fehlerstrom provoziert und elektrisch ausgelöst. Der Schaltplan ist meistens aufgedruckt.
Woher soll denn der Laie jedesmal ein Meßgerät hernehmen?


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Ok, vielleicht etwas unglücklich, weil nicht vollständig fomuliert. Vielleicht ist es so verständlicher:
Die Prüftaste läßt nur das Prüfen der mechanisch einwandfreien Funktion zu, nicht aber ob die Verkabelung (noch) richtig ist, die Geräte (noch) richtig angeschlossen sind (u.a. geerdet), auch wird die Auslösezeit und die erforderliche Auslösehöhe des Stroms nicht geprüft. Die VDE hält immerhin eine über die blose Auslösetaste hinausgehende Prüfung alle 4 Jahre für notwendig. 
Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit gab es z.b. eine ABB-Fi-Serie die fehlerhaft war - die Prüftaste funktionierte, aber die Abschaltung mit realem Fehlerfall war nicht sicher gegeben.


----------



## koifischfan (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Was schlägst du stattdessen uns Teichlern vor, wenn du von FIs wenig hälst?
Denn


> Echte Sicherheit liefert die Trockenaufstellung außerhalb des Teichs in > 2m Entfernung mit Erdung am Sauganschluß der Pumpe oder aber Pumpen/Verbraucher die mit Schutzkleinspannung betrieben werden.


ist für 95% nicht machbar/greifbar/unpraktikabel.


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Ich halte nicht wenig von FI/RCD's, sondern empfehle nur sich nicht ausschließlich darauf zu verlassen,sprich: nicht die China-Pumpe in den Teich werfen und glauben das nie was passiert, weil ja ein FI/RCD installiert ist.
95% halte ich für hoch gegriffen - viele haben den Filter ohnehin neben dem Teich stehen, dann kann die Pumpe auch außerhalb aufgestellt werden (beim nächsten Ersatz halt auf eine trocken aufstellbare Variante achten).
Dann bleibt die Variante mit SELV (z.B. 12V-Pumpe) oder eben die Variante allpolig vom Netz zu trennen bevor man reinfaßt. Kombiniert mit Erdung und FI/RCD - falls man es doch mal vergißt - durchaus eine akzeptable Variante. Eine weitere Alternative ist die schon erwähnte Mammutpumpe mit Luftpumpe außerhalb des Teichs.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*

Hi Koifischfan,
die zweite, bessere Variante ist die auch schon von vielen hier skizzierte Lösung:
den Teich erden!
Auf diese Weise wird es auch mit fehlerhaftem FI und defekter Pumpe im Teich nicht gefährlich, weil der Fehlerstrom nicht über den Menschen fließt, der unglücklicherweise in den Teich fasst, sondern über den Erder!
Für Gebäude, Türme (bzw. Stahlkonstruktionen) ist eine Erdung Vorschrift, für durch Folie isolierte Teiche würde es genauso Sinn machen.


----------



## heiko_243 (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist euer Teich geerdet? - Der FI löst sonst nicht aus*



> Auf diese Weise wird es auch mit fehlerhaftem FI und defekter Pumpe im Teich nicht gefährlich, weil der Fehlerstrom nicht über den Menschen fließt, der unglücklicherweise in den Teich fasst, sondern über den Erder!


Richtiger müßte es heisen:
...weil nur ein Teil des Fehlerstroms über den Menschen fließt ...


----------

